# Where to get a Fecal Exam



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I would like to get a routine fecal exam done on some frogs. I've read most of the threads on the topic but none seem to be very current. Here are some questions I still have...

is Dr. Frye still the man to send to or does anyone have another suggestion? 
does he still charge $18? 
do I need to call to let them know I am sending or should I just send away?

I have 5 citronella tincs in 1 tank... do i need a sample from each frog, or just ~3 random tank samples? 

ps - I have a Biology degree and access to microscopes, any opinions on me doing research on what to look for and performing the exam myself? (so far I have 3, working on 4, tanks so it would be convenient and less expensive to do the exams myself in the long run)

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

found this great site in another thread: How to do Fecal Exams - Frog Forum

anyone know of another good site with more photos for reference? I plan on going into my lab tomorrow to do some exams


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Dr. Frye is still the best and cheapest that I know of. I called every "exotic vet" I could find in the phone book and got quotes in the $100's for a fecal and they required a vet visit which ran a min of $50. As for doing it yourself that would be great but it's my understanding you would need to look at a ton of samples before getting it right regularly so I wouldn't put to much faith in a self exam just yet.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks for the info  I'm going to give it a shot tomorrow and if I am not very confident or see anything suspicious I'll send in samples. I've been reading and looking at pics all day about fecal exams (including stuff by Dr. Frye). wish me luck!


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

If you have a biology degree take a look at the link that Dendrorachel posted. It is not that hard if you have access to microscopes and the proper equipment. The article is very well written. I'd say give it a try. It would be a great learning process too.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I am dendrorachel - i posted the question and the link, I came across it in my research lol


----------

